# BIESEMEYER T-Slot buddy board fence



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I picked up a few items on Crags list the other day. I saw an ad for a JET, 3 HP duel bag dust collector so I went out to look at it but first I tried to look it up on the internet but soon realized it is no longer made a duel bag 3 HP (or so I think) So here it is cleand up and the only parts I need are the 2 straps that hold the top bags to the unit while its running. He wanted $100.00 so I gave him what he asked.









After we go the dust collector loaded in my truck I asked what else he had and he showed me a router table (home made) and had about 5 routers piled under it and 3 mounted . He said "Hey you may need this" It was a Biesemeyer T-Slot, that's what it says on the top and sides. It seems Biesemeyer does not make this any more as well so I don't know what the value is but I felt it was worth $50.00 so thats what I paid 









He had about 5 pipe clamps - 4' long and I got the for $20.00 so all and all I feel I go a good deal and may call him to see what he wants for the routers and go back for the whole lot.


----------



## Edward (Jan 20, 2007)

What did you do?


> Have a gun at his head


 Nice work.

ED


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice, and I'd definitely go back for the routers.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks, I got it cleaned up and changed the photo to the one I actually have. Any ideas where to get bags and straps? I spent about $25.00 on it so far for new and better wheels to roll around.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like your approach. My fiance' gets on me for a similar one. If a guy on CL has an asking price, I look at the item, consider it worth it, then I pay the man his asking. If I think it's high up front, I'll say so. If there's damage and I want to reduce my buying price, I will.

I guess my point is, there's nothing wrong with just paying a fella what he's asking.

It's nice that he was asking so little in this case!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Stick a couple of Wynn canisters on those separator rings, and you have a great DC right there… As old as that is, I doubt those bags filter better than 20 microns…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I may place it outside the shop in an enclosure.
I am hoping to get into a 1400 sq. ft building on 9/1. 
I will run a 4" vacuum line through the wall to each machine off "Y" ports with blast fences just inside the building or at each machine. 
I'm looking for a remote control I can mount on the inside wall where the unit is.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

*dbhost* I think they are 30 micron bags. Your right I will look into the Wynn canisters If I can afford them I will get them. I think I may have to go with 8" lines and 6" at the machines. The farthest machine is 25' away.


----------

